
Show HN: Extension for creating learning paths, newsletters from your bookmarks - firatcan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/joosephcom/ifjdaomkhaojkoilmenjgijobcfihcij/reviews?hl=en
======
firatcan
Hey HN,

We’re Fırat and Tolga, we are the builders Joospeh. We were frustrated by
dozens of tabs in our browsers and endless search for high-quality articles
and videos. At some point we were so frustrated by the fluff marketing content
and piles of tabs in our browsers, we decided to create a better way to use
the internet.

We come with this idea of an online directory for organizing and discovering
great learning materials through collections (like learning paths, newsletters
etc.). Basically, you can save and organize your articles,videos etc. in your
library and discover and share collections as learning paths, newsletters etc.

You can easily search and filter any of your bookmarks from your library.
Also, you can weekly newsletter from your recent bookmarks and the collections
you have followed

Any of the content can be ranked by liking or disliking, also your likes and
dislikes personalize your suggestions so you can find easily great articles
and videos about the subjects that matters to you.

Now today we’re launching our extension, here’s what you can do with it:

\- Bookmark any link to your favorites or your collections (like folders)

\- Create new collections from extension

\- Check rating of a content

\- You can like and dislike any content from extension

I hope you like it. Waiting for your feedback on the comments :)

